# 403 Forbidden Pages Bypassing - HELP PLEASE!



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi There,

I need some help with something, basically, I had a site which I setup with a friend of mine and I setup the whole site and he setup the hosting etc and did a skin for it (cubecart site). Me and my mate then fell out, and unfortunately, he's changed all the username and passwords so I cannot get into it.

Also, on a subdomain of that site, I had another website that I was working on, I work a lot online so I don't have the full backup of this site....

He's set the index page so that when I try to access it, It gives me a 403 Forbidden Page error message so I can't access any of the files or view the site.. Is there anyway I can bypass this so I can download at least the theme I was working on !! 

I don't want to disclose the site on here, because I have a theme that I was working on along with a list of about 30 Cubecart Mods I have written and are not on the market (and could make people some decent money).

Unfortunately, the host won't change the password because I didn't setup the site, so I'm a bit stuck...

Is there a way to bypass these things ???

Regards


Lewis


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you sure he hasn't messed up the site and that he is in fact blocking you?
Try using a proxy. You can find them by searching google.


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I run servers quite a lot, It just gives a 403 forbidden page, I've tried it on another PC, the main site is still working, he's just changed all the passwords for cpanel and blocked access to my other site, I've tried a proxy, doesn't work...

Any other ideas ? 

Lewis


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the cPanel password? You can do this by going to the cPanel login page and clicking "cancel" on the login box. You'll be redirected to a page that has a link to reset your password. Hopefully the email goes to your email account and not your ex-partners.


----------

